# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  caja okito ..

## trib

hola. Me podriais decir nombres de dvds o libros que sean exclusivamente de la caja okito, y donde podria conseguirlo??
gracias
un saludo

----------


## bender the offender

David Roth tiene un video de la serie Expert Copin Magic Made Easy que esta dedicado a la caja Okito, la Boston y la ranurada. Hace lo que le da la gana con ellas y tiene muchos movimientos y trucos.
En cuanto a libros no conozco ninguno que trate exclusivamente de ello

----------


## Felipe

En el Bobo se trata el tema de las cajas Okito y similares incluyendo varios juegos. Y también en el libro de Manuel Cuesta Monedas in Crescendo.

Luego hay un par de libritos:

El primero se llama Caja Okito (Boston Box/German Box). Técnicas y Rutinas, de Roden, que lo puedes encontrar en Magicus en Barcelona.

El segundo se llama Okito Coin Box Routines de Mohammed Bey. Es de 1963 y está editado por D. Robbins & Co., Inc Publisher.

----------


## eidanyoson

Felipe si que sabe (gracias por uno de esos jeje ya sabes a lo que me refiero)

----------


## Felipe

> Felipe si que sabe (gracias por uno de esos jeje ya sabes a lo que me refiero)


De nada. Es que la caja Okito me encanta.
A ver cuándo nos vemos ¿eh?

----------


## mr.magoo

¿En que consiste el efecto de la caja okito?

Gracias   :Smile1:

----------


## Ella

> ¿En que consiste el efecto de la caja okito?
> 
> Gracias


la caja okito es una caja que tiene una tapa,no tiene trucaje...con ella se pueden hacer miles de cosas, las cuales consisten basicamente en meter una o varias monedas en la caja y que magicmente salgan, apareciendo en otros sitios, penetrando la caja y otras cosas como por ejemplo, la mano que la sostiene o una caja de cartas sobre la que esta la caja...etc.
puedes hacer rutinas solo con la okito, o agregar la okito en tu rutina de monedas.
bender puso un video co la okito, y en tiendamagia hay un demo de gabi

----------


## Andrex

en el monedas monedas monedas de Tamariz una parte de la rutina tambien es con la okito...que por cierto hecha aisladamente es una maravilla

----------


## Gabi

recordando un debate anterior en torno al tema del fake y aprovechando la feliz coincidencia con el tema os diré que la caja Okito es el único fake que no es falso.

Por ejemplo, un falso pulgar no puede dejar de ser un falso pulgar en todo momento y lugar.
A una cascarilla le ocurre igual.
Otros elementos poseen la capacidad de encerrar en sí mismos un secreto que el profano no puede alcanzar, como el tubo de Ken Brooke.
Otros la de ser transformados después de que se examinen, como una carta a la que posteriormente se le hace un crim.

Pero la caja Okito no. Ni es falsa, ni oculta una de sus caras, ni encierra oscuros secretos en su interior, ni tampoco se deforma. Permanece inmutable en su mismidad entre las manos del mago que gracias a ella y por una vez, de verdad, puede mentir, pero sin trampa ni cartón.

----------


## Gabi

A propósito, os recuerdo que hay un vídeo demostración en TIENDAMAGIA.COM, en el apartado Caja Okito. Es una pequeña rutina aplicando diferentes pases: el volteó clásico para moneda a través de la mano, con utilización engañosa de una moneda extra para repetir el efecto, un falso depósito con empalme clásico, una secuencia muy original de Ken Brooke y un final limpio. Espero que guste a quienes no lo hayan visto todavía.

----------


## Manolo Talman

El libro donde yo aprendi todo lo que se y no he encontrado nada mejor sobre el tema es el David Roth "Expert Coin Magic", es una lastima que seamos pocos los que utilicemos esta maravilla de cajita... 

Si a alguien le interesa por ahi andan corriendo unas notas mias sobre la moneda plata cobre.... en ella cuento una rutina para hacer con el set de johnson de plata cobre china y una caja okito, alguno la pudo ver en las ultimas olimpiadas magicas de madrid y en almusafes 2005  :Wink1:  

Saludos navideños.
Manolo Talman.

----------


## jose castiñeiras gonzalez

bobo, monedas monedas y monedas de tamariz y d.roth.
     tamariz tiene una rutina en la que involucra varias veces la caja

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

Nadie se ha referido a "Magia de Cerca. El arte del ilusionismo de sobremesa" de Lewis Ganson. En el Vol. 1 sale un capítulo entero únicamente referido al uso de estas cajas. Además hay un capítulo de monedas y sus rutinas respectivas y monedas y cosas... en el Vol 2 hay un capítulo llamado las magia con monedas de Horace Bennett donde aparece el juego Té para Okito, es excelente.

Aprovecho de agradecer al mago y amigo Milenko Zurita por permitirme tener acceso a tan monumental obra.  :P 

Si les gusta la micromagia en su sentido estricto...esta obra es imprescindible.  8)

----------


## Ella

en los cuadernos magicos de drac magic hay varios numros dedicasdos solo a la okito, y ya puestos en el mama mia hay una rutina muy buena

----------


## Felipe

Existe un librito sobre la caja Okito de Roden sobre técnicas y rutinas donde explica unos cuantos movimientos básicos y varias rutinas.

----------


## newwave

en magicus de barcelona encontre un cuadernillo en el que solo hablaban de efectos con la okito

----------


## Bladimir Rojas

> en magicus de barcelona encontre un cuadernillo en el que solo hablaban de efectos con la okito


Amigo, pues como se llama.....  :Wink:

----------


## Ella

> en magicus de barcelona encontre un cuadernillo en el que solo hablaban de efectos con la okito


serian los cuadernos magicos de dracmagic, en la coleccion "el mundo magico de las monedas" hay 3 que tratan sobre la okito

----------


## newwave

si, creo que asi se llamaban. eran unos cuadernillos muy finitos

----------


## Ella

si mal no recuerdo drac magic tiene dos colecciones sobre monedas
toca temas tan basicos como los empalmes, y otros como el edge grip, pinchs, flick move, asi como diferentes juegos donde usar las tecnicas o gimmicks. segun tengo entendido viene a ser en su conjunto el "bobo" pero mas actualizado.

----------

